# MTV VMA's .... Who's Watching?  Lets Discuss.



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Just wondering who else is watching.

I just started watching the "red carpet" a few minutes ago.  
Im paying close attention to makeup detail.  Looking for inspirations.

I loved Jordan Sparks' smokey eye.

Cant wait to see if Britney is going to perform.  I hope she makes a huge comeback.  Im not a huge fan of hers but I would love to see her bounce back.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2008)

Rihanna's brows are as perfect as ever,  but her lips are making her look dead IMO.

I love her look though.


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm still looking at Britney's past performances .
I'd love to see her bounce back .
Even if I'm not a "fan" I still want her to prove everyone wrong because she certainly didn't have a big comeback last year but it was still entertaining .
Hopefully she will .


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

It hasn't started here on the west coast yet but I can't wait to see what Britney does.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Here we go!!!!  Its started!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait...I want a Britney performance...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Did Brittney perform!?!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont think she is going to perform.

but she looks fabulous ... def much better.

Im loving Rihanna's performance.  The choreography is great!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Did Brittney perform!?!_

 

Rihanna is doing the opening performance.

Britney just did an introduction to the show.
Who knows maybe she will surprise us with a performance later on.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Best Female Video - BRITNEY SPEARS -Piece of Me!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2008)

Xtina stole my  hair. >.<

2008 MTV VIDEO MUSIC AWARDS: ARRIVALS | Faded Youth Blog


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

i love Christina ... she looks GORGEOUS.

Demi Moore is announcing best Male Video.

This Woman Doesnt AGE?!?!?!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2008)

She looks as made up and MAC'd as she always does.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Best Male Video - Chris Brown - With You


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She looks as made up and MAC'd as she always does._

 

Yeah, that is true.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Leona Lewis is freakin Gorgeous!!!

whats up with T-Pain and his crotch ... all he does is grab it ... lol
and his ass is hanging out his pants.

why do rappers think this looks cute?


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 7, 2008)

I wanna see !
I'm still watching "The Hills" .


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Best Dance Video - Pussycat Dolls - When i Grow Up

fabulous as usual ... i love Nicole's dress .. very pretty and flowy


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm tired of waiting, I can tell you that much...

Honestly though, it was a given that Britney would FINALLY win a VMA, and let's hope it's more than the one.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_I wanna see !
I'm still watching "The Hills" ._

 

awww .. okay i wont give away the award winners anymore
dont wanna spoil it for ya.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow Christina Aguleria looks gorgeous!


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_awww .. okay i wont give away the award winners anymore
dont wanna spoil it for ya._

 
No !
Please tell .


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I want the results too-it's more fun for me if I know everything beforehand.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Best Rock Video - Linkin Park - Shadow of the day


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2008)

BRITNEY WINS BIG AT THE VIDEO MUSIC AWARDS! | Faded Youth Blog 

My God.  What a difference a year makes.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Best Hip Hop Video - Lil Wayne - Lollipop


----------



## TDoll (Sep 7, 2008)

That host makes me want to pull my hair out...his voice is like nails on a chalkboard..


----------



## nikki (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow----what a complete turnaround for Brittany!!!  She looks great!!!   I think christina looks gorgeous too!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow...didn't expect christina to lipsync...maybe she'll start singing for real when it gets started...

edit: ...nope...still lipsynching!! lol But she looks good! Freakishly like Linda Hogan... I dunno of thats good or bad..??


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Rihanna's brows are as perfect as ever,  but her lips are making her look dead IMO.

I love her look though._

 
HER HAIR IS AWWWEEESOME!!!! Her style is like S&M/Punk meets hip hop glam!!!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Wow...didn't expect christina to lipsync...maybe she'll start singing for real when it gets started...

edit: ...nope...still lipsynching!! lol But she looks good! Freakishly like Linda Hogan... I dunno of thats good or bad..??_

 

OMG I was thinking the exact same thing ... she does look like Linda Hogan.


----------



## Ciara (Sep 7, 2008)

Best Pop Video - Britney Spears - Piece of Me


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 7, 2008)

I think Britney just may be getting her act together...hmmmm I freakin hope so


----------



## TDoll (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't get over how great Britney looks!  I've always been pro-Britney, but usually even after she "cleaned up" she still had a weird look about her.  But tonight, she looks completely like she did before! I'm glad to see that she's hopefully taking care of herself again and happy!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2008)

I fucking love P!nk.


----------



## dollbaby (Sep 8, 2008)

Britney looked absolutly amazing. Complete turn around. I'm so glad she won those awards. I was soo excited. Christina Aguilera looked incredible and I really enjoyed the remixed versions of her song. yay! 

This host has got to GO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He annoyed the hell out of me in Forgetting Sarah Marshall. Who the hell had the idea to have him host? Just looking at him makes me bust out laughing!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 8, 2008)

Britney really does look great. She looks like her old self. I don't really care about starlets much, but I'm glad that she's looking better, because that means she's feeling and doing better too.

Rihanna = my baby momma. She looked great in both performances and her outfit in the second one made me wet myself.

Pink = LOVE! I've always loved her and I love how she ended her performance with a "poot" LMAO


----------



## Ciara (Sep 8, 2008)

Video of the Year - Britney Spears - Piece of Me

Wow!!!  lol was this video that good????

3 Awards so far.

She is keeping her speeches short and sweet.


----------



## COBI (Sep 8, 2008)

i heard brit might be part of kanye's act, but I guess not.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 8, 2008)

KANYE IS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! How is he not winning anything?!?!?!?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_KANYE IS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! How is he not winning anything?!?!?!?_

 
Because he's also irritating as shit to most people in the entertainment industry.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Because he's also irritating as shit to most people in the entertainment industry._

 
 yeah thats true but iono... I met him in LA last summer and he doesnt act like that...


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

YES!!! 3/3 for Britney!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 8, 2008)

What?!?! It's Over...


----------



## Ciara (Sep 8, 2008)

Its over ...


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2008)

o.0
That was fast.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 8, 2008)

I LOVED xtinas new song! She has the hottest bod considering shes had a baby! 

Brit looked amazing and I am so happy for her..

Why did Lil Wayne keep grabbing his crotch? Was he afraid it was going to fall off??

I didnt know the Jonas bros were all virgins.. the oldest one is SO hot!!!

Michael Phelps AND Shia Lebouf.... yum yum yum!!!!!!

The host was very annoying and Im sure theres gunna be some pissed off people the way he was talking about George Bush and the republicans.. what does that have to do with Music videos anyways???

I think Katy Perry is so cute and I wish they woulda showed her whole performance.  I work with a girl that looks EXACTLY like her!

Jordin Sparks had a cute dress but it was not flattering on her at all.. it made her arms look very big.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2008)

aww, my lindsay. that white top...what. the. hell?

i wish pink's dress was not allowed, and i wish the jonas brothers would go away...from the entire world. to like, mars or something. i'm so tired of hearing about them. and rihanna, man she has been wearin' some crazy shit lately...but her hair is fabulous just now.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 8, 2008)

^ haha yeah whatever Lindsay was wearing was WEIRD! It made her boobs are pointy or something 

OH and I forgot my favorite part... when Jamie Foxx gave a shout out to "all the ladies" and the camera cuts to Zac Efron.. ahhahahahaha


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i wish the jonas brothers would go away...from the entire world. to like, mars or something. i'm so tired of hearing about them._

 
You and me both. At least Hanson had talent.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

Jordin Sparks is annoyyyying. Ummm who cares if the host was making jokes about promise rings and virginity....who the hell does she think she is?? You've been *famous* for like, 3 months, honey...sit down.

Rihanna's voice makes me want to put hot sauce in my eyes every hour, on the hour. Or my ears, rather...so i didnt have to hear it

Christina Aguilera....was just dancing? only lip synching was required?

PARAMOUR IS FRIGGIN AWESOME. Geeeeeeeeez I love that damn song.

I know hardly anyone agrees with me, but Lil Wayne might just be my absolute favorite rapper...I love his performances, his songs, his everything. Yep


----------



## aziajs (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I think Katy Perry is so cute and I wish they woulda showed her whole performance.  I work with a girl that looks EXACTLY like her!_

 
I agree.  I really like her and her style I would have liked to see a whole performance.  

Britney looked amazing.  You would never have known she fell off....so far.

I ride or die for Christina but I just wasn't really feeling her tonight.  I liked her look on the red carpet and I liked the remixed version of "Genie in a Bottle".  I did not like her performance outfit.  It just wasn't flattering.  She should have chosen a different material.

I love Rihanna.  I wasn't wild about her performances but I think she is cute as pie.  She can do no wrong.  

I loved Pink's look during her performance.  Very cute.


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 8, 2008)

paramore and rihanna's hair rock my damn socks!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_KANYE IS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! How is he not winning anything?!?!?!?_

 
....Im sure he'll be on BET tomorrow talking about how he'll never do another MTV performance because he deserved the awards instead of so and so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im sorry, I love Kanye but yall have to admit, he DOES do that

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_ 

I didnt know the Jonas bros were all virgins.. the oldest one is SO hot!!!


The host was very annoying and Im sure theres gunna be some pissed off people the way he was talking about George Bush and the republicans.. what does that have to do with Music videos anyways???


Jordin Sparks had a cute dress but it was not flattering on her at all.. it made her arms look very big._

 
The Jonas Brothers are cool. Well I only like one song of theirs, but still.

The hosts voice/hair CRACKED ME THE HELL UP. He didnt make a lot of jokes (well not about the celebs)...and nobody likes Bush soooo I cant see why anyone would get mad....almost everyones been talkin about Bush for 8 years now, no? I kinda liked the host

Jordin Sparks is usually pretty to me, but I wasnt feelin the outfit or the hair.

I havent really been feeling Rihannas hair lately but it was kinda cute tonight. Still dont like her lol

Aaaaaand I think Pink looked cute. her face is very.....I dunno...pretty. Like unique I guess. I really like her hair and her makeup and the blue she was wearing...didnt like the song but shes pretty cool


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 8, 2008)

i totally totally missed a whole chunk of VMAs, did Britney perform???


----------



## aziajs (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^nope


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_You and me both. At least Hanson had talent._

 
word up. remember yo kidz! the vidz? and mmmbop hahaha. friggin hanson even had their own day dedicated to them in oklahoma...that's big time.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_The host was very annoying and Im sure theres gunna be some pissed off people the way he was talking about George Bush and the republicans.. what does that have to do with Music videos anyways???_

 
ps. mtv is leftist media at its best. the democrats want the 18-24 crowd. the vmas have always had republican bashing sewn into the host's babble. who produced stop-loss? mtv. what was the message of that movie? big bad gop sends our boys to die in war all the time, damn them!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_That host makes me want to pull my hair out...his voice is like nails on a chalkboard.._

 
NOO I love Russell Brand =) 
lol, but i dont know why he's trying to crack America, cos i don't think the humour translates that well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And is it just me or was Piece of Me not even really that good of a video?


----------



## nunu (Sep 8, 2008)

^ I agree with you, peice of me wasn't all that at all! 

I heart Russel Brand!! I miss watching him present Big Brother's Big Mouth!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_ps. mtv is leftist media at its best._

 
Disliking republicans and/or bush doesn't make Russell or MTV leftist, per se. I think the former has the best political opinions ever actually:

"I think that the idea of democracy is an illusion and regardless of who becomes president, the status quo will maintain power. It's irrelevant who you select as the totem of power in the country, because the country will be run in the same way — but I would rather have a black president than a white one. I would have ideally liked a hermaphrodite president, if it was up to me entirely, but until a hermaphrodite stands, I'll support Obama." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol, i love him.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to see britney perfrom darnitt.... Pink had a good performance !


----------



## dudeee (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^ I agree with you, peice of me wasn't all that at all!_

 
I don't think POM's video was great, but I think Britney deserved all 3 awards she won last night. Britney has always been the talk of the VMAs, whether she performed or just presented an award (Michael Jackson, for example.) Last year, the VMAs ratings went way up because of her performance. I know a lot of people who only watched last year and this year because of her. So... I think it's about time she won a VMA! Especially since MTV hypes her up all the time to get people to watch.

I'm so proud of her. She looked beautiful last night.


----------



## User67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, first I loved Russel Brand & thought he was totally hilarious! I was so happy to see Britney looking better than she has in a really long time & I'm glad she got those 3 awards. Christina looked amazing & I loved her performance, I adore Pink's new song, Jordin Sparks had the hottest smokey eyes going on, I love Rhianna but that hairdo she was sporting last night did nothing for me. And can we talk about how hot Kobe's wife Vanessa is? She looked amazing on the red carpet, but she really always looks amazing & I really wish she would do some type of a beauty blog.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_
The host was very annoying and Im sure theres gunna be some pissed off people the way he was talking about George Bush and the republicans.. what does that have to do with Music videos anyways???_

 
 Yes he was but calling Bush a retarded cowboy lmao... GENIUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Jordin Sparks had a cute dress but it was not flattering on her at all.. it made her arms look very big._

 
look big?!?! she is big or rather "AVERAGE" sized... she wears like a 14 or 16

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_....Im sure he'll be on BET tomorrow talking about how he'll never do another MTV performance because he deserved the awards instead of so and so...  Im sorry, I love Kanye but yall have to admit, he DOES do that_

 
lmao ha ha ha true true....


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 8, 2008)

I LOVE Pink. She's such a cool chick - she looked fantastic I loved her hair!

I'm not a big Britney fan but I thought she looked fabulous, the two sequence dresses she wore looked really flattering. She seemed very nervous at the start which made it more endearing I thought. I hope this is a beginning of a turn around in her life/career.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

I think also that Jordin Sparks needs to sit the fuck down. Just because someone has sex, doesn't make them a slut. How rude and offensive.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 8, 2008)

Hottest Performances- PINK ( the original GOOD GIRL GONE BAD, Rihanna swaggered jacked her style, IMO)
 Leona Lewis,Lil Wayne- I love that song!
 Kid Rock and Lil Wayne- Loved it!
 Britney looked awesome!
 The rest of the show was boring

 Jordin Sparks needs to STFD, I truly respect the point of promise rings, but how stupid did she look and sound by calling everyone else who doesn't rock a promise ring sluts? Russell is paid to be rude and tell crude jokes, what was her excuse for calling people sluts?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

I watched only the last half hour of the show:

1. I loved Pink's performance, she was my favourite for the night.
2. Loved Britney's dress, she looked great. I wish her the best of luck. She does make great pop music
3. I'm usually a big Christina fan but didn't like her much last night, well except for her hair and makeup.
4. didn't like Rihanna's outfit or hair. I think she's a beautiful girl but she tries too hard with her looks
5. Nicole from the Pussy Cat Dolls looked HOT. That dress was awesome
6. Wasn't feeling the host either. The hair was bugging me

And lastly, I'm glad Kanye didn't win anything....he's already arrogant as is


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

I really liked Christina Aguilera's new look/sound. I wonder why she lipsynched though?


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm im not American so I dont know much about the presidential debate (dont get me wrong I really didnt like Bush either..) but I usually listen to country music 99% of the time and if the host of the CMAs said that shit would hit the fan lol! I guess pop music is different? Country musicians are always kissing George Bushes ass haha.  Im all for Obama winning.. he seems like a cool guy!


----------



## Willa (Sep 8, 2008)

I was waiting for a performance from Britney
All I saw is a girl who didnt even seem to care about being there, the face she made after saying her 5 lines at the opening... o_0

Christina's performance was... a bit boring. Why lipsyncing?
This girl has a fantastic voice when she sings live, what happened?

Lil Waine and T-Pain, dammmmmmmnnnnn those guys makes me want to throw away all my hip hop cd's. It's a shame artists like them exist... it's just pure comedy (sorry for those who like them). 

Rihanna... will somebody tell her one day that she can't sing live??? CantAffordMAC described perfectly how I feel about her and her snob attitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I liked Pink's performance
Stopped watching it after Paramore...


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I was waiting for a performance from Britney
All I saw is a girl who didnt even seem to care about being there, the face she made after saying her 5 lines at the opening... o_0

Christina's performance was... a bit boring. Why lipsyncing?
This girl has a fantastic voice when she sings live, what happened?

Lil Waine and T-Pain, dammmmmmmnnnnn those guys makes me want to throw away all my hip hop cd's. It's a shame artists like them exist... it's just pure comedy (sorry for those who like them). 

*Rihanna... will somebody tell her one day that she can't sing live??? *CantAffordMAC described perfectly how I feel about her and her snob attitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I liked Pink's performance
Stopped watching it after Paramore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my bf and i keep saying the SAME THING!  She needs a friend or someone to break it down....


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

uhhhh, was I the only one disappointed by Kanye?  I LOVE LOVE LOVE him....but that wasn't what I expected...

AND WILL SOMEONE PLEASE BROADCAST TO ALL MEMBERS OF THE HIP HOP COMMUNITY....PLEASE PUT THE VOCAL WHATCHAMADING DOWN!!!!  JUST CUZ IT WAS COOL WHEN ROGER TROUTMAN AND ZAP DID IT....DOESN'T MEAN THAT T-PAIN DOIN IT MAKES IT RIGHT!!!  YOU CANNOT SING!!!  STOP.  IT.  

<end rant>


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 8, 2008)

Im watching it on mtv.com. Fun stuff


----------



## concertina (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_who produced stop-loss? mtv. what was the message of that movie? big bad gop sends our boys to die in war all the time, damn them!_

 
Not to nitpick, but the point of the movie was that the government is sending soldiers back to war AFTER their contract has ended (and of course, that clause is in the contract). That is what Stop Loss means. Its original intent is to be used in times of national crisis...I hardly consider a bogged-down war, going into its 6th year, a national crisis...

And as the wife of a stop-lossed soldier, lemme tell you, it fucking sucks...

On to the VMAs!!

So happy for Britney; bout time the girl got some love. And she looked *amazing*. I loved you girl...even when you were bat-shit insane...

Jordin Sparks...no one cares about your purity ring. And ALL SEX =/= SLUT. So STFU and STFD. And your stylist should be fired. 

Russell, I cannot believe you cut off RPattz's line introducing Paramore. Do you realize how pissed off you've made thousands of girls/women across the country?! 

DIAF Miley Cyrus. 

Likewise, JoBros...if I ever see your pasty, adolescent, non-talented, 'pure' faces again, it will be too soon. 

Rianna's opening number wasn't that hot. But the second one? BRB downloading from itunes! 

Pink is fierce as HALE. How did I forget that?! 

Annnnd thats about when I stopped watching. Just didn't care anymore. 

*sigh* I'm SO not MTVs target audience anymore...its sad, really.


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 8, 2008)

I love Russell, he is so funny.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

i watched it. thought russell brand was funny as hell, was SO happy to see my brit-brit, loved rihanna's hair, OBSESSED with pink's haircut, x-tina looked so freakin HOT, LL COOL J was sexier than ever.... as was T.I., will always be in love with lil wayne, and loved katy perry's outfit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and how crunk was i that travis barker was on the drums!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when slash came out i SOOOOOOOOOO wanted someone to hand him a guitar so he could do a solo. lol!!!

oh! and i officially love paramore. had never heard of her but was feelin that song she did last night


----------



## couturesista (Sep 8, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEE  EEEEE
 TRAVIS BARKER!!! Unexplainable swagger and lust for him! SORRY I WILL CONTROL MYSELF!


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEE  EEEEE
 TRAVIS BARKER!!! Unexplainable swagger and lust for him! SORRY I WILL CONTROL MYSELF!_

 
i am in that boat with you. he just looks so dirty and unkempt-i have a thing for scruffy boys!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 8, 2008)

Its like he doesn't care if u don't understand him or like his look, he's going to do him and we sooooooooooooooooooo love him for it! Those tats OMFG( Im about to be real slutty) I just want to lick the CADILLAC TAT! (SSHH! Don't tell my MOMMA)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2008)

Am I the only person who thought it was pretty hilarious how T.I. and Rihanna's song sampled the Numa Numa Song?!
I was lol'ing the whole time.
Rihanna has a very nasaly voice, which is probably why most people don't like her singing.

And I caught Jordin Sparks little "moment" about promise rings. I don't agree with it, but hey, if she had the balls to do it, good for her for at least standing up for what she believes in.

I was loving Christina's performance. Definitely changed her image. Disappointed she lipsynched, though...

Okay, I'll have to watch the whole thing when it airs tomorrow.


----------



## concertina (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Am I the only person who thought it was pretty hilarious how T.I. and Rihanna's song sampled the Numa Numa Song?!
I was lol'ing the whole time.
Rihanna has a very nasaly voice, which is probably why most people don't like her singing._

 
No dude!! I started *ROLLING*!!! So funny!!

 Quote:

  And I caught Jordin Sparks little "moment" about promise rings. I don't agree with it, but hey, if she had the balls to do it, good for her for at least standing up for what she believes in.  
 
I have no issues with her remaining a virgin. I DO have an issue with her saying that if you have sex, you're a slut. Thats not cool and its just as judgmental as people make fun of promise rings. So be the Christian you say you are, and rise above, yes?


----------



## liv (Sep 8, 2008)

The VMA's are dead, and MTV needs to stop trying to act like they are 'back.'  They haven't been decent since the 90s-early 2000's.

This was the most pitiful one I've ever seen, from the venue, nominees, performers, everything.  

Also, I had major second hand embarrassment for Jamie Foxx.  I was cringing the whole time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_No dude!! I started *ROLLING*!!! So funny!!_

 
I know, right?!!?!
At first, it took me a while to realize what was going on. I didn't believe my ears. Then I started cracking up.

Who was the genius who sat T.I. and Rihanna down and said,
"Okay, I was pretty baked last night and I was watching some Youtube videos and I got a brilliant idea for a song..."

What's next? Lil' Wayne does a remix to Chocolate Rain?


_It's Weezy and I'ma make it chocolate rain on them hoes!_

oh god!!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Not to nitpick, but the point of the movie was that the government is sending soldiers back to war AFTER their contract has ended (and of course, that clause is in the contract). That is what Stop Loss means. Its original intent is to be used in times of national crisis...I hardly consider a bogged-down war, going into its 6th year, a national crisis...

And as the wife of a stop-lossed soldier, lemme tell you, it fucking sucks..._

 
i know what stop-loss means, i come from a long line of military men...and yeah, it does suck, no doubt about that. i'm just saying that mtv is very well known for putting a liberal spin on things.

i'm really just glad that xtina's eyebrows aren't concrete gray anymore. that was never pretty and i'm glad she's given it up.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow I totally went from not caring about Jordin Sparks to completely disliking her... LEARN HOW TO TAKE A JOKE or dont be FAMOUS.  I was MAD when Russell Brand apologized.  He's a comedian, why are people so uptight. UGH.  Jordin Sparks sucks. And her arms looked fat. Really fat.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_I dont think she is going to perform.

but she looks fabulous ... def much better.

Im loving Rihanna's performance. The choreography is great!_

 

I believe Rhianna did a "not so awesome" performance (compared to all of her other performances) and she looked.....different (kinda looked like she had toilet paper on her bootay.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I would have prefered not seeing her at all. I really don't like her anymore, I miss her older image.

Britney looked great and I'm so happy that she got 3 moon men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope she can prove to all of us that just because she makes mistakes ( like everyone else does in the world) it doesn't mean that she can't bounce back.

I basically think that the VMAs was not a place for young teens this year, especially because of the host. He was not that funny and the only reason I was laughing is because of his hair style  (which I find quite amusing) and the way he moved (not because of his "jokes.") However, some jokes where a bit too overboard, like the one about the jonas brothers (he suggested that they should wear the  promise rings on the genetals.)

I wasn't really impressed this year and I was actually bored.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2008)

ps. somebody want to tell me what the deal with jordin sparks is? i didn't catch what happened, all i heard is that she was calling all the devirginized people of the world sluts?


----------



## nunu (Sep 9, 2008)

^Basically she responded to what Rusell Brand said about the jonas brothers being virgins and wearing a ring as a promise to stay virgins till marriage. He made a joke about them wearing rings so she just defended virgins and said that they are not sluts. 

I hated that Rusel had to go up there again and apologize. He's a comedian and he can make jokes, that is what he is paid to do.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Am I the only person who thought it was pretty hilarious how T.I. and Rihanna's song sampled the Numa Numa Song?!
I was lol'ing the whole time.
Rihanna has a very nasaly voice, which is probably why most people don't like her singing._

 
I forgot how the song goes by now, but that was AWFUL. Man what were they thinking. And ummm...to say Rihannas voice is nasally is like saying rain  is wet...UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! LOL thats why I cant bear to listen to it..oh...the horror! MAKE IT STOP

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_ 
Also, I had major second hand embarrassment for Jamie Foxx. I was cringing the whole time._

 
wait what? What happened with Jamie Foxx...I love Jamie. I must have missed something?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_I believe Rhianna did a "not so awesome" performance (compared to all of her other performances) and she looked.....different (kinda looked like she had toilet paper on her bootay.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would have prefered not seeing her at all. I really don't like her anymore, I miss her older image.

Britney looked great and I'm so happy that she got 3 moon men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope she can prove to all of us that just because she makes mistakes ( like everyone else does in the world) it doesn't mean that she can't bounce back.

I basically think that the VMAs was not a place for young teens this year, especially because of the host. He was not that funny and the only reason I was laughing is because of his hair style (which I find quite amusing) and the way he moved (not because of his "jokes.") However, some jokes where a bit too overboard, like the one about the jonas brothers (he suggested that they should wear the promise rings on the genetals.)

I wasn't really impressed this year and I was actually bored._

 
Because Rihanna seems like she is trying way too hard. Ugh..

I think these VMAs were very geared toward younger people. I thought the host was tame, Hannah Montana, the Jo Bros AND the high school musical was there. 


....man when do the BET awards come on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  
OHHHH, i forgot: Leona Lewis will be my wife. Someday very soon. Majorrr girl crush. She is so unbelievably talented and gorgeous....seriously, she is gonna go places. She is so damn talented!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ And ummm...to say Rihannas voice is nasally is like saying rain  is wet..._

 
LOL!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_Wow I totally went from not caring about Jordin Sparks to completely disliking her... LEARN HOW TO TAKE A JOKE or dont be FAMOUS. I was MAD when Russell Brand apologized. He's a comedian, why are people so uptight. UGH. Jordin Sparks sucks. And her arms looked fat. Really fat._

 
i SO second this!!! i mean really, every year, every host makes fun of something/someone. that's just the way it is. russell brand was funny as hell and he didn't demean them for wearing the promise rings he just made a little joke out of it. 
i'm sorry, i like jordin but she made an ass of herself with that comeback..... getting all touchy and sh*t. lol!
and i was a little irritated that he apologized as well. that did not deserve an apology. i mean, we've heard way worse jokes during the vma's where some ppl really did deserve an apology but that's just the nature of entertainment and the vma's. it's gonna happen


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Man what were they thinking. And ummm...to say Rihannas voice is nasally is like saying rain is wet...UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! LOL thats why I cant bear to listen to it..oh...the horror! MAKE IT STOP_


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 9, 2008)

I am glad that Fanny Pak won something..I love that dance crew.

Oh yeah, Promise Rings are whack.  You do not need all that to keep your virginity in tact.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i SO second this!!! i mean really, every year, every host makes fun of something/someone. that's just the way it is. russell brand was funny as hell and he didn't demean them for wearing the promise rings he just made a little joke out of it. 
i'm sorry, i like jordin but she made an ass of herself with that comeback..... getting all touchy and sh*t. lol!
and i was a little irritated that he apologized as well. that did not deserve an apology. i mean, we've heard way worse jokes during the vma's where some ppl really did deserve an apology but that's just the nature of entertainment and the vma's. it's gonna happen_

 
not to mention that she called all of us who are no longer virgins SLUTS!!! WTF JORDIN??!!

total ass of herself... that's all i can say. she should have kept her mouth shut


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, I rewatched Christina's performance and as much as I loved it, the song sounds A LOT like Britney's Radar. And it doesn't help that she was dressed like Lady Gaga... :/
It sucks that she had to lipsynch... Rihanna should've done the lipsynching!

Ha, I could want that JordinSparks rant over and over again on the loop.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_ps. somebody want to tell me what the deal with jordin sparks is? i didn't catch what happened, all i heard is that she was calling all the devirginized people of the world sluts?_

 
I didn't take it like that, but I guess other people did?  I took it like she was saying something in defense of the Jonas bros. for something she believes in as well.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 21, 2008)

I was glad that Jordin Sparks said that, because she was defending something she believes in.
Maybe she just should have worded her statement differently.

Isn't the definition of "slut" someone who sleeps around/is promiscuous, rather than someone who isn't a virgin?

If slut meant non-virgin, all married couples would be sluts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, girls, let's aspire to NOT be sluts.


----------

